# Icers



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.durgan.org/URL/?HOBUO 4 December 2011 Icers

Falling is usually more dangerous to older people, since bones break more easlily and healing takes much longer than when younger. 

There is usually ice on sideways and parking lots in my area most of the Winter. When going outside, I use a special pair of boots with icers installed. Walking about five km every morning I have never slipped, when wearing this type of studded device. There are many now available, but there must be studs on the toe and heel area to be effective.

Icers are worn in malls, and the studs are not sharp so do not damage any floor. There is a bit more noise when walking on hard surfaces. Even when the studs flatten with use, there is still sufficient traction to last a season.

Note: There are about 30,000 emergency hospital visits each year in Canada due to people falling, mostly on icy streets. Most people never wear icers. You figure.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Ice? I only get ice from my fridge........lol....

Just kidding. For people living where frozen precipitation occurs, your idea is a great one.

B


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Ice is rare for us too, but I keep two firewood racks full during the Winter (one on the front porch and one on the back) to avoid walking to the wood shed in inclement weather. Now if it snows, I look for an excuse to fall into it...until it freezes into a hard lump anyway.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my that's an idea . i must look to see if they are in the stores. i'm out in the worst of weather but i have never fallen and have never had one broken bone yet but there's always a first time. course i've tumbled headlong down the stairs inside but that's my own fault for running everywhere instead of walking. mother was the same way. should have seen her run at 97. lol ~Georgia.


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

I use YAKTRAX Pro. Have used them for several years. Love them. We get lots of ice during the winter, along with the snow..... However, when on glare ice you still need to be cautious, especially us older folks. I have never fallen, buy still go easy. I also have an old ski pole or 2 around, or a walking stick with rubber tip.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have some YAKTRAX also. They work great and can be used on any pair of shoes or boots. 

Another quick trick is to use a pair of old cotton tube socks. Just pull them on over your shoes and they do not slide. I have used those and once when I COULD NOT get up a slight upgrade to my door on sheer ice, I took off my shoes and was able to walk with no problem. I was wearing cotton socks. Would not want to do that leaving the house though and have to wear wet socks for a while.


----------



## Durgan (Dec 17, 2011)

willowworker said:


> I use YAKTRAX Pro. Have used them for several years. Love them. We get lots of ice during the winter, along with the snow..... However, when on glare ice you still need to be cautious, especially us older folks. I have never fallen, buy still go easy. I also have an old ski pole or 2 around, or a walking stick with rubber tip.


I tested the basic three types in recent years. The three types are bolt type studs, rivet type suds,and the spring crossed type.

All function in some conditions, but the rivet type wins hands down on all surfaces. The bolt type is slightly less effective.

The Yaktrax were the worst, since I have a terrazzo floor where I put them on and slipped severely. They are fine on hard snow but on smooth ice, the most dangerous, slipping is highly likely, even worse if there is a slight icy slope.


----------

